# Cabinet under Rs. 1500



## power_8383 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello guys,
please suggest me a basic cabinet under Rs. 1500 without SMPS.
I already have an FSP SAGA II 500w SMPS.

It will be better if the cabinet has 4 or 6 front USB ports.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2012)

Zebronics bijli is no longer available or really hard to find. else go for Cooler Master Elite 310, though it has only 2 USB whereas Bijli have 4.


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 10, 2012)

I-BALL I 612 has 4 front USB ports.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2012)

build quality of those cabinets can't be compared to Elite 310. i have used and most of my friends still use iBall cabinets and the side panels are so thin that you can make a hole using a pen.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> Zebronics bijli is no longer available or really hard to find. else go for Cooler Master Elite 310, though it has only 2 USB whereas Bijli have 4.



Zebronics Bijli is still available ( just saw it two weeks back - even I've seen this after a long time ) - this one is new batch with 4x 80MM fans ( rear optional ) and both side panels can be removed and costs Rs.1.55k


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> build quality of those cabinets can't be compared to Elite 310. i have used and most of my friends still use iBall cabinets and the side panels are so thin that you can make a hole using a pen.



Thanks for your reply again.
Build quality is not a big factor for me as long as it sits under the table for couple of years.



topgear said:


> Zebronics Bijli is still available ( just saw it two weeks back - even I've seen this after a long time ) - this one is new batch with 4x 80MM fans ( rear optional ) and both side panels can be removed and costs Rs.1.55k



Thanks for your reply.
Zebronics Bijli looks nice. 
What would be its price without SMPS ?

----------------------------------------------

CIRCLE UBER COOL & CIRCLE 515	

How are these cabinets ?


----------



## Renny (Mar 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> build quality of those cabinets can't be compared to Elite 310. i have used and most of my friends still use iBall cabinets and the side panels are so thin that you can make a hole using a pen.



Indeed, drives never fit properly in the drive bays, my Saga II didn't fit my friends Iball cabinet, it took a hammer and a couple of soft blows to the cabby to make it fit.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2012)

You can even find Zebronics Reaper or Zebronics Aviator for around 1.7k too. 
So, why not get any of these!


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> Zebronics Bijli is still available ( just saw it two weeks back - even I've seen this after a long time ) - this one is new batch with 4x 80MM fans ( rear optional ) and both side panels can be removed and costs Rs.1.55k



thanks for the info. looks like Bijli is back in stock


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ yep 



power_8383 said:


> Thanks for your reply again.
> Build quality is not a big factor for me as long as it sits under the table for couple of years.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> ...



The price I quoted for Bijli is without the PSU


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 12, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> You can even find Zebronics Reaper or Zebronics Aviator for around 1.7k too.
> So, why not get any of these!



Any online shopping website ?



topgear said:


> ^^ yep
> 
> 
> 
> The price I quoted for Bijli is without the PSU




Ohk, thank you. 


So guys, this will be my order of preferences.
1) Zebronics Bijli
2) Circle Uber Cool
3) CM Elite 310


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 16, 2012)

A local computer dealer told me, "_100 calls karke bhi kisi k paas nahi mil raha hai, lagta hai Bijli pe bijli gir gayee hai_". 

Zebronics Bijli (without SMPS) is available online at ITerial.

Is ITerials a trusted website ?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 16, 2012)

Then why dont you search for Aviator or Reaper with your local dealer. Check Zebronics website for these two models. Else contact/E-Mail them for availability of these cabinets in your area.


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 16, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Then why dont you search for Aviator or Reaper with your local dealer. Check Zebronics website for these two models. Else contact/E-Mail them for availability of these cabinets in your area.



My budget is Rs. 1500 dude.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

reaper should cost ~1.5k. those are zebronics cabby. not NZXT or Corsair cabbies.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ even Zebronics can sometime charge a beefy price tag for a mediocre cabby - remember Bijli 2 

@ OP - if Bijli not available get Cm Elite 350 @ 1550
Elite 350 - Cooler Master


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> reaper should cost ~1.5k. those are zebronics cabby. not NZXT or Corsair cabbies.



But its online prices seems to be much higher than that.



topgear said:


> ^^ even Zebronics can sometime charge a beefy price tag for a mediocre cabby - remember Bijli 2
> 
> @ OP - if Bijli not available get Cm Elite 350 @ 1550
> Elite 350 - Cooler Master



How is Elite 310 compared to Elite 350 ?
The local dealer said Elite 310 will be easily available.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ Elite 310 has easy HDD installation feature but 350 is better in air circulation inside of the cabby - so my vote goes with 350


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.
I will check if its available here.


----------



## koolent (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm.. You can order the cabby through ITwares.com or ITDepot.com ... ebay is what I personally don't prefer..

Good luck, buy the best.


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes I know ITwares is good, but they do not have Zebronics Bijli.

Anyways, I have ordered Iball Mystique cabinet (Rs. 1500 without SMPS) from a local dealer. 
It has 4 Front USB Ports and 2 cooling fans.
Will get it on Monday.

Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ can you tell me the location of the cooling fans and how many cooling fans can be installed on that cabby ??


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 17, 2012)

I haven't seen this cabinet practically.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2012)

i have used iBall mystique. comes with 80mm fan that doesn't help. and is really small. smaller than minitower. if i remember correctly, it was like front and back fan. i installed a 3rd 80mm side fan.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2012)

^^ thanks for the info 

@ *OP* - if possible cancel the order and get either CM Elite 310 or 350.


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the info
> 
> @ *OP* - if possible cancel the order and get either CM Elite 310 or 350.



Can't cancel the order. 



Sam said:


> i have used iBall mystique. comes with 80mm fan that doesn't help. and is really small. smaller than minitower. if i remember correctly, it was like front and back fan. i installed a 3rd 80mm side fan.



Any tips for fans placement bro ?


----------



## koolent (Mar 18, 2012)

tips:
1- Install the back fan as exaust.
2- front fan as intake..
3- Top fan as exhaust ...
4- Side fan as intake..

Thats all, all you should do is to try to maintain a good and smooth airflow touching all the components and then throwing the hot air out... BOL with your cabinet anyways..


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> Can't cancel the order.
> 
> Any tips for fans placement bro ?



follow the above post sans option no. 3 and buy CM 80mm fans with highest RPM possible - if you want LED 80mm fans look for them at flipkart.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 19, 2012)

led fans at flipkart...didnt know that ?!Thanx for info.Have to check those out


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 19, 2012)

koolent said:


> tips:
> 1- Install the back fan as exaust.
> 2- front fan as intake..
> 3- Top fan as exhaust ...
> ...



Thanks. 



topgear said:


> follow the above post sans option no. 3 and buy CM 80mm fans with highest RPM possible - if you want LED 80mm fans look for them at flipkart.



Koi cheap local fan liya to chalega kya ?


----------



## koolent (Mar 19, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Koi cheap local fan liya to chalega kya ?



Ya, bilkul chalega, bas RPM Sahi hona chahiye..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ what RPM are you talking about. more RPM = more air will come in or be thrown out.

also don't grab those local fans. i have used. they just spin and make a lot of noise. better spend a bit more and grab one of the cooler master ones. should offer better cooling and will last longer.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2012)

BTW, one hitch before getting CM 80mm fans - they comes only with 3 pin female connector without any kind of molex to 3 pin Adapter cable - so make sure mobo has plenty of 3 pin fan header or else Op will have to invest in molex to 3 pin Adapter cable which may cost Rs.40/50 bucks each.


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello guys.
I have seen the cabinet yesterday, it does not have the provision for top fan.
So I have decided to settle with inbuilt 2 fans. (1 front and 1 rear.) 

I am not comfortable assembling the PC hence I went to the same dealer.
He assembled everything and while testing, he found that motherboard is not powering up.
This may be because one molex pin was already broken in the cabinet.

So he said he needs to check the motherboard properly and asked me to come tomorrow.

Pray for my computer guys.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2012)

Tell the assembler to test the mobo outside of the cabby. Also tell which psu you are using?


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 20, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> Hello guys,
> I already have an FSP SAGA II 500w SMPS.



^^ He mentioned it on the first post.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ thanks for pointing it out .. forgot about that.

@ OP - this thing happens sometime due to contact between mobo and the cabinet metallic part - though the brass standoffs provided with the cabinet will keep the mobo from touching the cabinets metallic part this just happens sometime  .. if the mobo runs outside of the cabby try to pin point the brass standoff or it's mounting place/location  or any other elevated metalic part of the cabby which may come contact with the mobo ... cover that part with electrical tape .


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, he tested the motherboard outside and said there was some problem with the SMPS.
I tried a lot to know the exact problem, but he was avoiding my questions. 

Anyways, cabinet to ghar pe aa gaya ab. 

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

tell the assembler to test the mobo using another PSU - they have some cheap PSU in stock always - you don't need to buy it just tell the assembler to check the mobo using one of his PSU.


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 24, 2012)

No, I haven't changed the PSU.
He just said that there was some problem with PSU and it has been repaired. (I don't know exactly what problem it was.)


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2012)

Your assembler repaired the FSP 500W PSU you have ??
did he tested the Rig using the repaired PSU ?? Is the assembled rig inside of the new cabby working now ??


----------



## power_8383 (Mar 25, 2012)

As I've said earlier, the cabinet is working now without any problem.
Yes, he repaired the so called problem which was in my FSP Saga SMPS.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

then i may better repair my FSP Saga PSU too instead of getting a new Corsair PSU.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

but repaired PSU won't last long as the quality of PSu repairing ain't so great.

@ *OP* - how much did he charge you for PSU repair ?? Did he repair the PSu in front of you ?? *Have you checked the warranty seal of the PSu ?? Is it broken or intact ??*


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2012)

yes. was waiting for corsair vs450 but other than prime no other shop is selling it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

you can get it from here too 

CORSAIR VS450 450W Builder Series Power Supply


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2012)

shipping free !!! well then its added to my wishlist. thanks a lot


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ you are welcome .. if you get it try to post a nice review of this


----------

